# Residential programmable thermostat



## Thermostat (Oct 21, 2012)

What is everyones thermostat preference for a residential programmable thermostat that has wifi?


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Nest is the Best

Auto-Schedule:
Nest learns the temperatures you like and programs itself in about a week.

Auto-Away:
Nest automatically turns itself down when nobody’s home to help you save energy.

Farsight:
When Nest spots you across the room, it lights up to show you the time or the temperature you set.

Remote control:
Connect your thermostat to Wi‑Fi to control the temperature from your phone, tablet or laptop.

Nest Leaf:
You’ll see the Leaf when you choose a temperature that saves energy. It guides you in the right direction.


----------



## hvacserviceseverett (May 27, 2016)

I agree with Airtrackinc. Nests are like the Iphones of the T-stat industry. They are very user friendly, highly programmable, and aesthetically pleasing to most customers. Programmable thermostats are really becoming dime a dozen and really just depends on user preference. Make sure you also research what type of accessories can you used with whichever T-stat you want (remote, wireless sensors, etc)

Hope this helped a little!

Use the tool to keep you cool!


----------



## hvacserviceseverett (May 27, 2016)

*Programmable T-stat*

I agree with Airtrackinc. Nests are like the Iphones of the T-stat industry. They are very user friendly, highly programmable, and aesthetically pleasing to most customers. Programmable thermostats are really becoming dime a dozen and really just depends on user preference. Make sure you also research what type of accessories can you used with whichever T-stat you want (remote, wireless sensors, etc)

Hope this helped a little!

Use the tool to keep you cool!


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

I would agree that nest is good as long as they don't have radiant heating in the house.


----------



## FRANCIS (Jan 12, 2017)

*Nest learning thermostat*

Energy usage is way up due to Nest's decision to preheat way too far in advance of scheduled occupancy time. (at least an hour!) Hot water baseboard heat is being used.


----------



## HVACBaltimore (Mar 18, 2017)

Great thread, be sure you also research what type of accessories can you use with the T-stat you want (remote, wireless sensors, etc)




____________________________________________
HVAC Baltimore


----------



## Atlair (May 23, 2017)

Enter our website to provide information https://www.atlairhvac.com


----------

